# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Kaspersky LiveCD 10

## gjf

Уважаемые участники обсуждения!

С выходом Rescue Disc от Kaspersky Lab 10 на ядре KAV 2011 способ обновления баз, описанный здесь, больше не работает.

Более того - обнаружилась ошибка в конфигурировании апдейтера в старом скрипте, из-за чего качались лишние базы и мегабайты  :Smiley: 

На данный момент LiveCD снабжён системой самостоятельного обновления баз после загрузки. То есть по идее пользователь должен вставить диск в заражённую машину, подключенную к Интернет, после чего просто обновить базы.

Я лично не уверен в стабильности такого метода обновления, равно как в том, что все заражённые машины имеют выход в интернет. Поэтому собираюсь несколько исправить скрипт обновления образа LiveCD.

Интересно мнение окружающих, нужно ли это, использует ли такое обновление кто-либо или же просто это ненужный труд? Если окажется, что нужно - мне потребуется помощь нескольких добровольцев, чтобы провести тестирование скрипта (если, конечно, такое окажется нужным).

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Я определённо за, если окажется, что людям это нужно, можете записать меня в подопытные добровольцы.

----------


## DVi

Раз в неделю выходит Kaspersky Rescue Disk 10 с обновленными базами. Он доступен по адресу http://rescuedisk.kaspersky-labs.com...disk/updatableKIS 2011 апдейтит антивирусные базы RD10 перед прожиганием на диск/флешку.

----------


## gjf

> Раз в неделю выходит Kaspersky Rescue Disk 10 с обновленными базами. Он доступен по адресу http://rescuedisk.kaspersky-labs.com...disk/updatable


Пользователь должен сидеть неделю и ждать очередного обновления вместо того, чтобы сделать это за полчаса максимум?



> KIS  2011 апдейтит антивирусные базы RD10 перед прожиганием на диск/флешку.


А если пострадавший - не счастливый обладатель KIS 2011?

----------


## thyrex

В замечаниях *gjf* есть резон. Почему бы не сделать обновление ежедневным и не зависящим от наличия продукта ЛК?

----------


## gjf

> сделать обновление ежедневным и не зависящим от наличия продукта ЛК?


Там реально простой скрипт написать и в расписание сервера вставить  :Smiley: 
Ну да в принципе если это очень сложно - не беда, можем и так сделать. Был бы спрос, интерес и немного помощи  :Wink:

----------


## gjf

В общем, пока если есть желающие альфа-тестирования, то можно и начать.
Прилагаемый архив распаковать.
В полученную папку _kasresupd_ поместить скачанный образ LiveCD и запустить _diskupdt.cmd_
По окончании в папке будет два файла: _kav_rescue_old.iso_ - это тот, что Вы исходно поместили и _kav_rescue_new.iso_ - это с обновлёнными базами.

Интересует тестирование работоспособности kav_rescue_new.iso.

P.S. Скрипт сделан универсальным, так что должен работать и с версией 2008. Она уже устарела, но если есть интерес - можете проверить и на этом образе, с ним действия те же самые, ничего переименовывать не нужно.

----------


## DVi

> Почему бы не сделать обновление ежедневным





> Там реально простой скрипт написать и в расписание сервера вставить


Судя по вопросу и комментарию, я делаю вывод, что вам не приходилось ни разу в жизни заливать по расписанию на N серверов ежедневно по 200+ Мб + реализовывать процедуру поддержания коннекта для не успевших докачать + оплачивать все это из своего кармана.




> и не зависящим от наличия продукта ЛК?


Овчинка выделки не стоит. Поэтому сейчас в нем сделан только минимум необходимых функций для использования *персональными* пользователями. 
Для *корпоративных* пользователей мы вернем функцию обновления с локального диска (в том числе с флешки). 

Вообще-то я просто разместил комментарий к вопросу *gjf* "использует ли такое обновление кто-либо или же просто это ненужный труд?" Если вам хочется этим заниматься - занимайтесь.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> Интересует тестирование работоспособности kav_rescue_new.iso.


Пометка: RD10 использует несколько иной набор антивирусных баз, чем RD8. В него входят, в частности, парсер реестра и эмулятор. Этот набор баз не апдейтится KLUPdater'ом.

----------


## gjf

1. А зачем заливать на сервера 200 мб, когда базы и так находятся на них? Пересоздать образ через mkisofs с использованием баз в другой папке требует каких-то сетевых манипуляций?
2. Из Ваших слов я делаю вывод, что ДрВеб обладает более мощными программными и финансовыми ресурсами, поскольку их LiveCD обновляется ежесуточно (если не чаще). И мне весьма трудно посчитать экономический урон от увеличения частоты поддержки соединения раз в неделю до раз в день. Видимо, он значительный, раз ЛК себе такое позволить не может.
3. Эмулятор у меня обновился, при чём даже для Мас-версии. Пришлось прописывать ОС, чтобы не качалось лишних 4 мб.

----------


## pig

2. ЕМНИП, у Доктора пока один FTP. Так что им проще. Но дистрибутивы пересобирать каждую неделю и они прекратили.

----------


## DVi

*gjf*, удачи в экспериментах.

----------


## gjf

Мне ответил разработчик LiveCD, дал некоторые рекомендации. Поэтому в течение дня подправлю скрипт и выложу его снова.

*Добавлено через 3 часа 25 минут*

Новая версия. По-прежнему поддерживает и RD8 и RD10 (новый и старый диски). Обновляет базы, эмулятор и парсер (kdb, emu и qscan). Поддерживает хранение старых баз для 8-й и 10-й версии в локальных папках, что предотвращает их каждый раз качать заново.
Не требует установленных продуктов Касперского для работы.

Просьба потестить.

----------


## gjf

Народ, так что - всё работает и потому никаких отзывов, или всем до фени - и потому молчим? Тогда я не понимаю итогов голосования.

----------


## olejah

Последняя версия отработала без проблем, замечаний нету.

*Добавлено через 39 минут*

Вечером скажу поподробнее, сейчас работа, особо времени нет, но если подождёте до вечера - изучу досконально. А с первого взгляда проблем нет, идея отличная, не переживайте, людям не до фени, пользоваться будут :Wink:

----------


## Юльча

> Уважаемые участники обсуждения!
> 
> С выходом Rescue Disc от Kaspersky Lab 10 на ядре KAV 2011 способ обновления баз, описанный здесь, больше не работает.


а что за метод обновления был по ссылке?
у меня по ссылке:



> Сообщение не существует или не указан идентификатор (номер). Если вы уверены, что использовали правильную ссылку, свяжитесь с администрацией


livecd с касперским в 2009 всегда удобно обновлялся, хорошо что ширина канала позволяла ждать совсем немного.. 
лично мне эта фича очень нравилась - не надо каждый раз писать новый образ, как в случае с дрвебом.. 
но не знаю какой это метод обновления, еще старый или уже новый
 и что же изменилось? никак не пойму  :Huh: 

а вообще livecd очень редко использую, только в самом крайнем случае

----------


## gjf

*Юльча,*
Сообщение удалили по моей просьбе, как устаревшее. Кроме того, пристально разобравшись со скриптом, я обнаружил, что ряд компонентов не обновлялся из-за неверных настроек апдейтера, а ряд обновлённых файлов не копировались. То есть - базы обновлялись нормально, а вот эмулятор и парсер - не очень. Кроме того в качестве продукта там бред стоял, а не то, что надо.

Короче - были баги, насколько критичные - неизвестно, но были. Новая версия их не содержит (надеюсь!) и позволит Вам обновлять как старую, так и новую версию.

Пока тема о лечении вирусов не содержит поста об обновлении LiveCD, а просто рекомендацию по использованию (в самом низу). Как только тестирование покажет стабильность работы скрипта (пока есть только один голос - от Olejah, если не считать моего собственного  :Smiley:  ) - утилита и инструкция переместятся в соответствующую тему.

Дело только за Вами!  :Smiley:

----------


## no thanks

xpsp3, kav_rescue_10.iso
обновиться не получается?
перевёл аутпост в обучающий режим - молчит

сори, в путях кириллица была. 
обновился нормально
попозже попробую

----------


## olejah

При загрузке всё равно пишет, что базы устарели, дата - 04.05.10, предлагает обновить.

----------


## gjf

> При загрузке всё равно пишет, что базы устарели, дата - 04.05.10, предлагает обновить.


Это с 10-м диском, верно?

----------


## olejah

С kav_rescue_10_new.iso, что-то не так делаю? Если что есть лог FileMon по работе diskupdt.cmd, но там по моему мало информативно.

----------


## gjf

Сейчас проверю. Если что - отпишусь Вам, что нужно сделать.

*Добавлено через 31 минуту*

Нет, Вы что-то не то делаете  :Sad: 
Только что проверил - вот скрины с образа без обработки и после обработки:



*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

Вы точно используете последнюю версию? Попробуйте скачать заново: http://www.mediafire.com/?yv2nyyhgiew

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Будем пробовать.

----------


## Torvic99

> Попробуйте скачать заново: http://www.mediafire.com/?yv2nyyhgiew


А на другой файлообменник можно выложить?А то с этого никак не могу скачать.

----------


## olejah

Он там куки и java-скрипты требует, а так - присоединяюсь к просьбе.

----------


## gjf

Файл в аттаче к сообщению.
Кстати, проверил и восьмёрку - тоже работает:

----------


## olejah

Зря я грешил на скрипт, невнимателен я был, это стенка молча блочила сетевую активность аптейтеру, сейчас всё хорошо, работает без нареканий.

----------


## Rene-gad

> На данный момент LiveCD снабжён системой самостоятельного обновления баз после загрузки. То есть по идее пользователь должен вставить диск в заражённую машину, подключенную к Интернет, после чего просто обновить базы.


Так было, собсно, и раньше и не только у Касперского. И это было хорошо в том плане, что у тебя уже есть диск, в случае необходимости ты его хватаешь и проверяешь систему со свежими базами. Подготовка же диска и обновление баз - если система уже с приветом - далеко не всегда возможны (напр. элементарно не запустится НЕРО по причине незапуска исполняемых файлов и никакого диска сделать низзя...).



> Я лично не уверен в стабильности такого метода обновления, равно как в том, что все заражённые машины имеют выход в интернет.


Давай разберёмся:
- *машина* не имеет выхода в интернет означает: железо капут (сетевая накрылась или тараканы кабель перегрызли).
- *система* не имеет выхода в интернет означает: а нам всё равно © , мы грузим с CD виртуальную систему, прописываем интернет и получаем выход.

----------


## Torvic99

> - система не имеет выхода в интернет означает: а нам всё равно © , мы грузим с CD виртуальную систему, прописываем интернет и получаем выход.


А как быть если система выходит в инет через программу авторизатор, которая работает только под виндой?

----------


## Rene-gad

> А как быть если система выходит в инет через программу авторизатор, которая работает только под виндой?


Не понял...  :Shocked: , т.е. я не знаю, что есть авторизатор. Связь с сетью АФАИК можно всегда установить средствами Виндовс, которые есть/должны быть и на загрузочном диске.

----------


## Torvic99

> Не понял... , т.е. я не знаю, что есть авторизатор.


У нас просто распространены домашние сети - доступ к локальным ресурсам свободный, а выход в интернет и билинг делается при помощи (в основном самописных и только под виндовс) программы авторизатора. Таким образом пока в этой программе не введеш логин/пароль наружу не попадеш.

----------


## Rene-gad

> У нас просто распространены домашние сети - доступ к локальным ресурсам свободный, а выход в интернет и билинг делается при помощи (в основном самописных и только под виндовс) программы авторизатора.


А запустить такую программу на виртуалке нельзя?

----------


## gjf

*Рене*, диски - это не Windows, а Linux. Если подключение к интернет ведётся через GPRS-модем - что делать? Или если для подключения надо настройки прописывать кучерявые - что делать? Срочно готовить линуксоидов?  :Wink: 

Я уже не говорю про то, что заражённая машина может сидеть на платном трафике.

Кроме того - базы обновятся, но на диске не сохранятся. В следующий раз качать всё заново. Да, за неделю немного набежит - но всё же.

В ответ на аргумент про незамускающийся Неро: дык а образ LiveCD где качать, на заражённой машине? В FAQ мы же и прописали: скачиваем и записываем на заведомо здоровой системе. А перед записью кто мешает проапдейтить?

----------


## Rene-gad

> *Рене*, диски - это не Windows, а Linux.


ты прав  :Smiley:  Просто *раньше* был лечебный диск на базе PartPE (PlugIn).



> Я уже не говорю про то, что заражённая машина может сидеть на платном трафике.


А это тут ни при чём  :Smiley: : нашёл способ, заразить систему - пусть найдёт средства, её вылечить.



> дык а образ LiveCD где качать, на заражённой машине?


Образ - в смысле ISO-file - ты можешь качать, где качается, на него вирусы не нападут, рубль за 100  :Beer: 



> А перед записью кто мешает проапдейтить?


А вот когда апдейтить на зараженной машине начнём - тут можно запросто прикорруптить базы.

----------


## gjf

> Образ - в смысле ISO-file - ты можешь качать, где качается, на него вирусы не нападут, рубль за 100


Рене, обдеру как липку!  :Wink: 
На заражённой его даже скачать не удастся - заблокирует адрес  :094:

----------


## Rene-gad

> На заражённой его даже скачать не удастся - заблокирует адрес


Скажи честно: ты всегда отвечаешь, не читая?  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> ты можешь качать, где качается

----------


## gjf

Ну так я могу и обновить там, где ОБНОВЛЯЕТСЯ  :Smiley:

----------


## Chizh86

Сегодня проверял обновляется нормально. только если ДОС режим не русифицирован, фигня в виде ероглифов получается, что спрашивает, что делает не понятно  :Smiley: 
А по поводу обновления при запуске, не всегда есть возможность на проблемном компе обновится, причин несколько может, файрвол стоит, пользователь настроек сети не знает...  проще уже сделать готовый диск на рабочем или как говорится у соседа сделать.

----------


## gjf

*Chizh86*, я обновляю только базы, сам диск и его содержимое не трогаю. Проверьте: проблемы с ДОС режимом на оригинальном диске тоже есть или только на обновлённом? Если проблемы есть и на оригинальном - тогда это вопрос к разработчику.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Или Вы имеете в виду, что скрипт обновления пишет иероглифы? Это исключено - там всё на английском.

----------


## krserv

*gjf*, обновил, записал на болванку, создался файл new....iso после проверки работы на зараженном компе - отпишусь
Вопрос: старый файл можно удалить, или он будет все время скриптом использоваться для обновления. Если нельзя, то во многих местах cmd файл нужно редактировать, чтобы он запускался с новым файлом?

----------


## gjf

*krserv*, скрипт ищет в папке файл с именем kav_rescue_10.iso или kav_rescue_2008.iso и в зависимости от имени найденного выполняет обновление (в разных версиях - разное). Будет это старый или новый файл - без разницы, это только повлияет на величину скачиваемых баз (в новых логично, что меньше). Кроме того, если скрипт раньше уже запускался, то уже скачанные базы он держит в кеше на диске, т.е. заново уже скачанное тянуть не будет.

----------


## krserv

у меня был вопрос: новый образ  - kas_rescue_10_new.iso, eсли я удалю kas_rescue_10.iso - оставив лишь новый, следующий раз скрипт отработает, или напишет, что файл не найден. Нужно переменовывать новый файл, если нужно, так может лучше сразу в скрипте сделать, чтобы он перезаписывал старый файл?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## heriff1

Вопрос может не в тему, но все же...
Решил проверить систему. Под рукой оказался Kaspersky Rescue Disk 2008.
Загрузился, запустил проверку, за 10,5 часов проверено 76%, бред какой-то.
Нажимаю "Стоп", перезагружаюсь, решил сделать дефрагментацию - остаются фрагментированные файлы. 
Смотрю - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab\AVP8\avp.05.05_05:20_1c3d.ALL.log и размер - 864 Мб. 
Пытался удалить - "Не удается удалить файл. Не удается произвести чтение из файла или с диска". Unlocker не помог, Удалить из безопасного режима и Windows PE тоже не выходит. Что Делать?

----------


## gjf

*heriff1*, вопрос _совершенно_ не в тему. Попробуйте спросить в другом месте  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

*krserv*, перезапись старого файла - это есть плохой тон, поскольку бэкап оригинала быть должен. Ещё раз поясню, если Вы меня не поняли.
1. Если запишите новый файл и оставите старый - при следующем обновлении скачаются только новые базы, поскольку в кеше уже скачанные остались.
2. Если старый удалите, а новый переименуете - скачаются только новые базы, поскольку на новом диске уже есть те, что были от прошлого обновления, и они будут распакованы.

В итого сами видите: объём новых скачиваний будет одинаковым в обеих случаях  :Smiley:

----------


## krserv

> Если запишите новый файл и оставите старый - при следующем обновлении скачаются только новые базы, поскольку в кеше уже скачанные остались.


 а кэш где хранится?
У меня RAID 0 на Intel ICH9D0 - можно что-нибудь сделать, чтобы монтировать файловые системы при проверке, в Linux я не силен,  а то CD Rescue не видит их, или в этом случае выход один - Live CD на базе WinPE с драйвером RAID controller. Например Ruslive и уже оттуда запускать встроенным антивирусником проверку?
И подскажите сразу пожалуйста, я только осваиваю движок этого форума, после Ruboard - непривычно, что означает опция - "вставить цитату в ответ", я пользуюсь - выделить и "вставить выделенное из цитаты", а этот символ управления в быстром ответе - внизу слева - непонятен для меня

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> если скрипт раньше уже запускался, то уже скачанные базы он держит в кеше на диске,


прочитал прошлое сообщение - т.е кэш в образе созданного диска. Да? На каком диске? Или на жестком диске где установлен?

----------


## gjf

Временный кеш: .\KLUpdater\Temp\temporaryFolder8 и .\KLUpdater\Temp\temporaryFolder10 (в зависимости от версии LiveCD). Кеш апдейтов: .\KLUpdater\Updates8 и .\KLUpdater\Updates10 (в зависимости от версии). Могут быть как обе папки, так и одна какая-то - в зависимости какие диски Вы обновляли вообще за всю историю  :Smiley: 

Остальные вопросы - уже не ко мне.

----------


## mexahuk6

[del]

----------


## sirius

хм..не работает утиль
всё скачивается, создаётся диск..размером 34 мб
качал диск отсюда
http://rescuedisk.kaspersky-labs.com..._rescue_10.iso

----------


## gjf

Да, новая структура диска требует переработки скрипта. Мне недосуг, да и практика показала, что этим никто не пользуется. Так что если кто возьмётся - классно, но я - пас.

----------


## sirius

*gjf*, как печально, я вот всегда пользовался вашей программой, очень удобно
придётся сидеть на 8ке

----------


## gjf

Производство подобного скрипта шло в тесном сотрудничестве с производителем - то есть ЛК. Сейчас такого нет, производитель позиционирует диск, как регулярно обновляемый, а с существующими Интернет-скоростями мой скрипт якобы бесполезен.

Может на досуге гляну, что изменилось, но повторюсь: без поддержки со стороны производителя создать что-то стабильное не представляется возможным.

----------


## sirius

Спасибо за лучик надежды!
Простому юзеру остаётся только ждать и надеятся

----------


## mexahuk6

кому нужна обновляшка для KRD 10 обращайтесь

----------


## aleksdem

Полдтверждаю, у *mexahuk6* есть прекрасная обновлялка. Если штатный создатель диска KIS2012 обновляет сейчас KRD в течение 30-40 минут  :Sad:  , то скрипт делает ту же работу за 3-4 минуты :Smiley:

----------


## gjf

Обновлённая версия скрипта. Теперь работает с новым образом (разраб обновил grub).

----------

*thyrex*

----------


## mexahuk6

вот форум на эту тему
http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php...&#entry1698371

----------


## gjf

*mexahuk6*, Вы уж определитесь  :Smiley:  Там "форум на эту тему" здесь, здесь - там. Вечный цикл получается!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*

На счёт идеи с поиском КИС11 и копирования в случае наличия баз оттуда - это похвально. Только одно 'но': не у всех может быть КИС 11. Хотя если есть - это ускорит процесс, согласен - но только в случае медленного и/или платного интернета.

Себе такое включать лениво, тем паче, что КИС скоро обновится. Так что в этом моменте - кому что нравится  :Smiley:

----------


## sirius

*gjf*, возможно ли как то реализовать или посоветуйте как ручками удалить языковые файлы оставив английский и русский?
уж очень хочется оставить размер в пределах мини сиди

----------


## gjf

Ну во-первых - никакого предварительного поиска установленных продуктов Касперского и копирования баз оттуда не будет. Это чревато проблемами по словам разработчика. Принимая это во внимание и учитывая, что инет у всех сейчас достаточно быстрый и почти у всех - безлимитный, не думаю, что есть какой-то смысл.

Удалять языки тоже не буду, поскольку никто не знает, как это повлияет на стабильность работы. На размер - так уж точно сильно не повлияет.

----------


## gjf

Обновил утилиту. Теперь включена поддержка Kaspersky WindowsUnlocker.

----------


## aleksdem

> Обновил утилиту. Теперь включена поддержка Kaspersky WindowsUnlocker.


А я и раньше обновлял Вашей утилитой Kaspersky WindowsUnlocker  :Sad: 
А вот теперь по ссылке "Документ не найден". И как быть?  :Huh:

----------


## gjf

Поправил ссылку. Все претензии к хостеру QIP  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Travoed

> Обновил утилиту. Теперь включена поддержка Kaspersky WindowsUnlocker.


Я бы ещё изменил такую строку в diskupdt.cmd : if defined ver10 copy .\KLUpdater\Updates\bases\av\emu\i386\u\*.* .\kavrescue\rescue\bases\  > nul на if defined ver10 copy .\KLUpdater\Updates\bases\av\emu\i386\*.* .\kavrescue\rescue\bases\  > nul
так как папки \u\ не существует и соответственно файлы не копируются .

----------


## gjf

Там копируется то, что надо, а не всё, что попало. Лишнее не повредит, но и не поможет, разве что размер станет больше.

----------


## w32stator

что то не хочет обновлять скрипт. =(

----------


## gjf

> что то не хочет обновлять скрипт. =(


Не подтверждаю. Только что проверил на свежем, только что скачанном kav_rescue_10.iso. Всё обновляется и новый диск создаётся. Читайте внимательно инструкцию!

----------


## sirius

имя у новой версии kasper unlocker изменилось с KRD_Unlocker на KWU_1.0.3.upd2...достаточно ли будет переменовать новый образ под старое имя и будет обновление через скрипт или автор что либо другое посоветует?

----------


## gjf

Достаточно переименовать.

----------


## AleksAleks

Подскажите, а скрипт все еще работает?

Уже несколько раз обратил внимание, что в процессе выполнения скрипта что-то делается, что-то скачивается...
Образ kav_rescue_10.iso.
После обновления появляется kav_rescue_10_new.iso. Размеры образов разные (у нового - больше)
А при загрузке с обновленного образа пишет, что базы сильно устарели.

----------


## Travoed

Я добавил такие строки в скрипт для решения этой проблемы:
if defined ver10 copy .\KLUpdater\Updates\bases\av\kdb\i386\old\*.* .\kavrescue\rescue\bases\old\ > nul
if defined ver10 copy .\KLUpdater\Updates\bases\av\kdb\i386\old\kdb.stt .\kavrescue\rescue\bases\stat\ > nul

----------


## gjf

На данный момент я не использую ни одного продукта Касперского. У меня нет ни времени, ни желания продвигать продукты крупной компании, у которой вполне хватает своих специалистов, но которая упорно отстаивает свою агрессивную, а порой - просто хамскую маркетинговую политику. Я ничего не имею против конкретных специалистов "Лаборатории Касперского", более того - глубоко уважаю их и надеюсь на товарищеские отношения в будущем. Но я не поддерживаю отдельные моменты политики компании в целом.

Если кому-то интересно продолжать работу над скриптом - пожалуйста, пишите, тестируйте. По мере возможностей я буду помогать. Но тянуть всё самостоятельно я больше не буду.

Решение проблемы, предложенное уважаемым Travoed, реализовано в новой версии - скачать её можно тут: http://tools.safezone.cc/gjf/kasresupd31.7z

Проверяйте, сообщайте, работает или нет.

----------

sirius

----------


## w32stator

попробовал последнюю версию. Не хочет обновлять КРД. Базы качает перепаковывает, но в крд пишет что базы старые!

----------


## Travoed

Буквально на днях KRD стал загружаться с флешки с grub4dos с ошибкой. За день перед этим всё загружалось как положено. На следующий день обновил базы и создал новый ISO и всё, счастье закончилось. Пока не разобрался, что же поменялось.

----------


## Travoed

Сегодня снова обновил базы в образе KRD. Загнал его на ту же флешку с грубом, с которой до этого не мог загрузится.
В этот раз загрузка прошла как и положено. Мысль такая: какие то косяки то ли с updater.exe, то ли с конфигурационными файлами для загрузки нужных компонентов, которые она качает.

----------

